# Gainesville Sawmill???!!!!



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi again yall I'm trying to find a sawmill within driving distance of Gainesville, Texas. The only one I can find is owned by an old man named Mask who is a friend but who has no business running a saw haha. If anyone could help I sure would appreciate it.


----------



## RailDude (Oct 27, 2010)

There is a guy in Pilot Point off of 377 who has a bandsaw mill, its the old depot looking place with all the cedar posts out front. I see him out back cutting cedar all the time when I go by on the railroad tracks. I have heard that he will cut lumber for an expensive price if you need something cut up, but all I see around his place is cedar. Ive been wanting to find a good sawmill to buy rough cut hardwood in the North Texas area too.


----------

